# Wealth Management/ Private Banking jobs



## mdiasif (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi


I WAS working as a Business Associate(Investments and Relationship Management) in a Welath Management in the UK and became *redundant* last month
I am moving to Dubai in search of job and a new life, next week - for three months.

So please help me if you are a
recruitment consultant
working for wealth management, private banking
or if you know someone who can help me

Many Thanks


----------

